# Dance classes in laranca



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where there are some dance classes in Laranca? And how much the lessons are?

I'm most interested in Tango lessons and have thus far found many hints but no facts!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> Does anyone know where there are some dance classes in Laranca? And how much the lessons are?
> 
> I'm most interested in Tango lessons and have thus far found many hints but no facts!


The ministry of education offers evening classes "epimorfotika". They cost about 50e for the whole year -November till May. The list I have is only for Nicosia so check in a local school or their website might have the whole list.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

theresoon said:


> The ministry of education offers evening classes "epimorfotika". They cost about 50e for the whole year -November till May. The list I have is only for Nicosia so check in a local school or their website might have the whole list.


I looked at the website. It lists the classes in Larnaca and all of the Latin Dance classes are at "Kathari". Monday, Tuesday and Saturday depending on level. Not sure if you can start mid term.
this is their telephone number in Larnaca.
tel: 24813264
good luck
Dina


----------

